# Timer on light



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanted to add a timer to my FW tank light to give a steady amounts of light and dark as well as keep from burning plants when away for a weekend. How do I hook up a timer to a push button light? I have it hooked up to a very old timer from the garage but it seems when I unplug it I have to physically push it again which defeats the purpose of the timer. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

trailblazer295 said:


> I wanted to add a timer to my FW tank light to give a steady amounts of light and dark as well as keep from burning plants when away for a weekend. How do I hook up a timer to a push button light? I have it hooked up to a very old timer from the garage but it seems when I unplug it I have to physically push it again which defeats the purpose of the timer. Any help is appreciated.


If you have one of those manual trigger light, then you can't. You'll have to upgrade to one of those newer strip light that can start electronically rather the having to manually push the button to start the light.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> I wanted to add a timer to my FW tank light to give a steady amounts of light and dark as well as keep from burning plants when away for a weekend. How do I hook up a timer to a push button light? I have it hooked up to a very old timer from the garage but it seems when I unplug it I have to physically push it again which defeats the purpose of the timer. Any help is appreciated.


Timers are usually placed into a power supply chain.
I believe that your light is attached to an electricity outlet, right? You need to plug a timers to an outlet, then turn your light on (is will be always on) and plug it into the timer.

BTW, Dollarama sells times for $2 each


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sadly the type of light fixture that is sold with nearly every kit from 10g-30g doesn't come back on when unplugged and replugged in. This is the type of fixture I have.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, I see. I'm sorry.

It requires holding a button pushed for several seconds, right?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ya pretty much and it slowly powers up for a few seconds before hitting full brightness. For the time being I'll use the manual turn on and leave the timer hooked up at least if I forget to turn it off one night the timer will handle it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya magnetic ballasts, which I can't believe they're still making, will not fire on a timer. I had one.. the other 18 or so have been electronic.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Sadly the type of light fixture that is sold with nearly every kit from 10g-30g doesn't come back on when unplugged and replugged in. This is the type of fixture I have.


You can re-wire the light to bypass the on/off switch so that when you plug it in it will always stay on and the timer will turn it off and on.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> You can re-wire the light to bypass the on/off switch so that when you plug it in it will always stay on and the timer will turn it off and on.


I was just about to say that. If there are any colleges around the area walk in with a picture or carry you light in, in a bag and ask around for the electronics class area. Talk to the students around. I'm sure some could macguyver it on the spot for you.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It won't be needed, I manually shut of my light last night and attempted to turn it on this morning before the timer was set to turn on. When i adjusted the "time" on the dial the light came on without me touching the fixture. Although the design looks the same it seems that I won't need to get a new fixture my timer will work after all


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got one of the manual ones. I use a timer on it to turn it off only.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That was what I was going to do but now can use it for on and off.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I have a very old 48" polo light about 32 years old and I had to re-wire to bypass the switch...works great with a timer


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes I am enjoying not worrying about turning the light on and off. It's an OLDDD timer that was in the garage for over a decade but it works.


----------

